# Tango, Jason and the Dirty Dozen



## Neogodhobo (Jul 15, 2014)

Just a article of the story of my dog.... It was written by me, but it was HIGHLY edited, but whatever, the story is true, its just the way written, is kinda..well anyway. have a read if you like to read a story about a guy's first (real) travel and how he got his dog. ! 

http://streetsheet.ca/?p=305


----------



## Tude (Jul 15, 2014)

I for some reason on my many google searches ended up here a while ago (have no idea what I was searching for at the time hehe) - in the stories section and I stayed. Thank you for your story - a great read and a great adventure!


----------



## Neogodhobo (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks, and no problem, I love telling my dogs story and love sharing my history with people, I figure, if one kid read them, and decide to go travel, then I did my job


----------

